# Heterothele gabonensis mating and eggsac!



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 11, 2011)

Over the last month or two, I paired my female a few times with both MM's I had, and this is a scene from one of the pairings:






























And just a few days ago, this was produced: 






I know it's a terrible photo, but if you look closely, the white blob in the middle of the picture is an eggsac!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BrettG (Dec 11, 2011)

That is awesome,fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Shell (Dec 11, 2011)

Very Cool! I too, have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Echolalia (Dec 11, 2011)

I wish you luck! They're gorgeous spiders


----------



## Crysta (Dec 11, 2011)

awesome!!  : 

i seen abraxascomplex setup for them. amazing. all the little babies running around with the adults, so cool.


----------



## Hatr3d (Dec 11, 2011)

Congrats. Awesome species


----------



## Newflvr (Dec 11, 2011)

Well congrats and good luck. Mine are a little ways off for breeding.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Dec 11, 2011)

They triple clutch, so have fun.


----------



## syndicate (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice job again bro!Wouldn't mind raising a few of these when there ready!
-Chris


----------



## Bill S (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice!  This is becoming my favorite genus of tarantulas, but I haven't had a chance to work with this species yet.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 11, 2011)

BrettG said:


> That is awesome,fingers crossed for you.





Shell said:


> Very Cool! I too, have my fingers crossed for you.





Echolalia said:


> I wish you luck! They're gorgeous spiders





Crysta said:


> awesome!!  :
> 
> i seen abraxascomplex setup for them. amazing. all the little babies running around with the adults, so cool.





Hatr3d said:


> Congrats. Awesome species





Newflvr said:


> Well congrats and good luck. Mine are a little ways off for breeding.


Thanks guys! 



AbraxasComplex said:


> They triple clutch, so have fun.


I'm hoping she does, but she's still on the small side so I wouldn't be surprised if she molted after this sac.  



syndicate said:


> Nice job again bro!Wouldn't mind raising a few of these when there ready!
> -Chris


Thanks, Chris.  Even if it's good I'm not sure I'll be sending any of these out unless it's a massive sac.  Probably going to hold all of them back. 



Bill S said:


> Very nice!  This is becoming my favorite genus of tarantulas, but I haven't had a chance to work with this species yet.


Thanks, Bill.  They're an awesome sp. to work with.  EXTREMELY fast!


----------



## recluse (Dec 11, 2011)

messed my pants. awesome


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 11, 2011)

Can't like this thread enough!

-Sean


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 12, 2011)

recluse said:


> messed my pants. awesome


Hahahahaha!  Thanks. 



ShadowBlade said:


> Can't like this thread enough!
> 
> -Sean


Thanks, Sean.  I just hope the sac turns out good! No idea how long these MM's will last.

A better shot of the sac: 






It's just a little bigger than a pea.


----------



## Shell (Dec 12, 2011)

You weren't kidding when you said it was tiny! Have fun chasing all those slings around


----------



## Newflvr (Dec 12, 2011)

Shell said:


> You weren't kidding when you said it was tiny! Have fun chasing all those slings around


I got mine as 2nd instar and yes they are very small.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 12, 2011)

Here's a thread I made back when I got them showing their size:

Talk about tiny!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 30, 2011)

I decided to pull the eggsac today to find a bunch of eggs.  Although none of them have developed yet, most appear oblong and I think they will turn to EWL's soon.  I have my fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 4, 2012)

Finally have a few EWL's:


----------



## Comatose (Jan 4, 2012)

So at 2i, these guys are no more than 1/8 inch, right? The one in the other thread you linked above looked a touch bigger than that but I wasn't sure if that was 2i.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 4, 2012)

Comatose said:


> So at 2i, these guys are no more than 1/8 inch, right? The one in the other thread you linked above looked a touch bigger than that but I wasn't sure if that was 2i.


Yes, that's correct Pat. The ones linked in that thread were 2i, but they measure more like 1/4", and their legs make up most of that span.  The eggs and EWL's are in the 1/16" to 1/8" range. They resemble caviar at this point. :biggrin:.  Both of the males measure 2"+(all legs), and the female is just under 2". Those three adults are what remain of a group of 5 slings/juvies I purchased from Ken a while back.


----------



## Comatose (Jan 4, 2012)

Very cool man. Congrats!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 14, 2012)

Comatose said:


> Very cool man. Congrats!


Thanks, Pat. 

So only a few of the eggs that were in the sac actually turned out good.  I currently have six seemingly healthy EWL's that are beginning to darken up.  There are two other questionable individuals but I'm not getting my hopes up since both of them look like they're going to have some molting issues.  Hopefully I can get them all the way to 2nd instar!


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Jan 14, 2012)

Awesome!  Good luck hope you get a lot of them little ones!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 16, 2012)

KenTheBugGuy said:


> Awesome!  Good luck hope you get a lot of them little ones!


Thanks, Ken.  Unfortunately this sac didn't yield much, and as of right now I only have five healthy 1st instars.  The female has been fattened up and mated again so maybe I'll get another sac soon.


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Jan 17, 2012)

I was hopeing....need more of these around...good luck with a double clutch then!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 8, 2012)

2nd instars! 






Not a big number, but at least I got a few.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice work!  I was just admiring this species in your picture thread.  I guess I'll keep my eye on those classifieds.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 8, 2012)

Grats, Jason!


----------



## syndicate (Feb 8, 2012)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> 2nd instars!
> 
> 
> Not a big number, but at least I got a few.


Hey man sometimes thats all you need to raise up future males for breeding ;]
Nice job!
-Chris


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 8, 2012)

Shrike said:


> Nice work!  I was just admiring this species in your picture thread.  I guess I'll keep my eye on those classifieds.


Thanks, but I won't have any available from this sac.  



xhexdx said:


> Grats, Jason!


Thanks, Joe.  



syndicate said:


> Hey man sometimes thats all you need to raise up future males for breeding ;]
> Nice job!
> -Chris


Agreed. Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 8, 2012)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Thanks, but I won't have any available from this sac.


Oh well.  Can't say I blame you


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 21, 2012)

Just got done feeding all 5 of them and I'm proud to say that they ate like champs.  






...And my female double clutched just a few days ago too.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 21, 2012)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> ...And my female double clutched just a few days ago too.


*GREAT NEWS!*

Grats again, Jason.  You've been kicking some major butt lately.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 21, 2012)

xhexdx said:


> *GREAT NEWS!*
> 
> Grats again, Jason.  You've been kicking some major butt lately.


Thanks, Joe.  I wish I could fast forward a month or so, the anticipation is killing me. lol


----------

